# Thinking about buying, conformation thoughts?



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

What do you do with him and what are your goals?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He looks pretty nice, I'm not sure about his feet though.

What do you want to do with him?


----------



## KeepCalmCanterOn (Jul 4, 2013)

I want to start eventing. Right now we mostly do trail riding, some schooling shows. He's done pretty well with me in equitation classes on the flat and he's practically bomb-proof.

Yeah, bad picture for his feet, we've had tons and tons of rain so there's no dry flat ground to take better photos. But he's been barefoot and sound his whole life.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

KeepCalmCanterOn said:


> I want to start eventing. Right now we mostly do trail riding, some schooling shows. He's done pretty well with me in equitation classes on the flat and he's practically bomb-proof.
> 
> Yeah, bad picture for his feet, we've had tons and tons of rain so there's no dry flat ground to take better photos. But he's been barefoot and sound his whole life.



I think they are saying the length of his toes, and the angle. Something looks off, but by no means am I a professional


----------



## KeepCalmCanterOn (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok, I see what you mean. I think the first photo might have been taken the week before he had his feet done, but I'm really not sure. Here's a photo where the feet can be seen better. He's got a lot more weight on him - it's about 7 months older than the first photo. I really don't know a lot about proper hoof shape, I should really research it more...


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

KeepCalmCanterOn said:


> Ok, I see what you mean. I think the first photo might have been taken the week before he had his feet done, but I'm really not sure. Here's a photo where the feet can be seen better. He's got a lot more weight on him - it's about 7 months older than the first photo. I really don't know a lot about proper hoof shape, I should really research it more...
> View attachment 224962


That looks quite a bit better. I was just comparing to my horse's feet.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Your horse has good barefeet..

The first picture he looks leggy- hinds a little camped under and his forelegs stand under-- his shoulder is still steep looking but his hip aint as steep and pasterns looked a little longer and more upright-- must been the mud?

Looks a lot different in the second picture-- his neck looks like it ties in low and is thick- steep in the soulder- steep in the hip- down hill type- short backed- i like his legs better-- i think hed make a fine jumper.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I know nothing of conformation but geez hes cute ^^ welcome in my paddock anytime


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Emm... He has sickle hocks, his neck is set low, and his shoulder isn't as free as it should be. He looks to have a bull neck as well.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Wasn't going to say anything, but I do have to correct something. He doesn't have sickle hocks, but the first image he's standing underneath himself, so it gives that illusion if you're not careful.

He's decently built, maybe some weakness in the loin area. Neck does tie in a little low, but I do like his scapula-humerous angle for jumping.

Neck is a bit thick, but I think that's cause there's some undermuscle building there. Careful of how you're riding him. Get him using himself underneath, and do lots of good long and low (no throwing away your reins either).


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If you have leased him for 4 years and the two of you get on well together, if he does everything you have asked competently then buy him and bring him along. If you are ready for a change then no harm in returning him to the owner and looking for something else when you get where you are going.


----------



## KeepCalmCanterOn (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I had been worried about his neck, so thanks teamfire for pointing out what's causing that, I hadn't realized. 

I think he'll be making the move with me.  Qtrbel has a good point, we get along well and he does everything I ask, something I've recently realized I shouldn't take for granted after riding some friends' horses, haha.


----------

